# The C7 Corvette ZR1 is Nearly Ready for its Big Debut



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

​



> *The C7 Corvette ZR1 has been spied testing on numerous occasions, however the latest photos of the high-performance ‘Vette show it looking more production ready than ever before.*
> 
> The close-up photos were taken as a ZR1 prototype was entering General Motors’ Milford Proving Ground in Michigan. The car is wearing less camouflage than other ZR1 prototypes we’ve seen, however the secret-concealing wrap still covers the majority of the front and rear ends. Despite this, the photos give us a good look at the ZR1’s bulged hood and hood vents and completely reworked front fascia.
> 
> Logic would dictate the massive bulge has been applied to make room for an enlarged supercharger. Rumors support this theory, suggesting the ZR1 may be in line to receive a more powerful version of the C7 Corvette Z06’s 650 horsepower 6.2-liter LT4 V8. No matter the engine, expect both a seven-speed manual and General Motors’ new 10-speed automatic it developed in conjunction with Ford to make an appearance.


Read more about The C7 Corvette ZR1 is Nearly Ready for its Big Debut at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I want that hood for my Cruze ;>P


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

This thing is going to be a monster.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Looks like a Ferrari bumper to me. I need this car in my life!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Just wondering if I can fit that engine in my MX-5. You know just thinking down the road....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> Just wondering if I can fit that engine in my MX-5. You know just thinking down the road....


Yes: https://www.flyinmiata.com/


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Yes: https://www.flyinmiata.com/


I got a chance to see a couple of those last weekend at MATG. There's nothing better than a corvette engine. Didn't see a supercharged V8 jammed in though.

The camo on the ZR1 does a pretty good job at confusing me. I don't know if I like it or not. In about 10 years this car will be an excellent second hand purchase.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> I got a chance to see a couple of those last weekend at MATG. There's nothing better than a corvette engine. Didn't see a supercharged V8 jammed in though.
> 
> The camo on the ZR1 does a pretty good job at confusing me. I don't know if I like it or not. In about 10 years this car will be an excellent second hand purchase.


It's the same width, you just probably will need a taller hood. 

I'd expect it to look pretty good. It's certainly going to have a lot of extra cooling.


----------

